# Hello my name is Pookie



## Pookie

My friends call me Pork Chop.

Pleased to meet you.


----------



## Pookie

Reading some  rules I don't understand what neg repping is


----------



## Mr. H.

I think that section of the rules is no longer applicable.
Welcome.


----------



## deltex1

Just start to post..you'll find out quick enuf....altho repping is no more.


----------



## Pookie

Mr. H. said:


> I think that section of the rules is no longer applicable.
> Welcome.



Thank you.


----------



## Pookie

deltex1 said:


> Just start to post..you'll find out quick enuf....altho repping is no more.



ill find out what quick enough?


----------



## deltex1

Pookie said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just start to post..you'll find out quick enuf....altho repping is no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill find out what quick enough?
Click to expand...

Whether or not we agree with your positions on the issues.  Don't be bashful...jump right in..welcome.


----------



## Moonglow

Hi, wouldn't porkey work better for pork chop??


----------



## House




----------



## Pookie

deltex1 said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just start to post..you'll find out quick enuf....altho repping is no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill find out what quick enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not we agree with your positions on the issues.  Don't be bashful...jump right in..welcome.
Click to expand...



Got it, thank you.


----------



## House

Pookie said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just start to post..you'll find out quick enuf....altho repping is no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill find out what quick enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not we agree with your positions on the issues.  Don't be bashful...jump right in..welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thank you.
Click to expand...


Ignore @deltex1, we all do.


----------



## Pookie

Moonglow said:


> Hi, wouldn't porkey work better for pork chop??



Maybe for some.
Not for me.


----------



## Pookie

House said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just start to post..you'll find out quick enuf....altho repping is no more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill find out what quick enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether or not we agree with your positions on the issues.  Don't be bashful...jump right in..welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignore @deltex1, we all do.
Click to expand...


LOL!!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gracie

I don't ignore deltex.

Welcome.


----------



## House

Always happy to hook a n00bie up.


----------



## Pookie

House said:


>



I'm sure that's funny.
Ill have to check it out later.


----------



## Gracie

IF the noob stays. That remains to be seen.


----------



## Pookie

Gracie said:


> I don't ignore deltex.
> 
> Welcome.


Thaank you.


----------



## Pookie

Gracie said:


> IF the noob stays. That remains to be seen.


Whats a noob>


----------



## Gracie

You.

Someone new. Newbie. Noobie.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pookie said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, wouldn't porkey work better for pork chop??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for some.
> Not for me.
Click to expand...

Remember, the two must useful smilies (emoticons)...



and


----------



## Gracie

Tell us more about yourself. Male, I presume. Are you a Boomer? younger? Got pets? lol


----------



## Moonglow

Boomer Sooner??


----------



## Mr. H.

Moonglow said:


> Boomer Sooner??


Can't be. Tim McVay was executed.


----------



## ChrisL

Pookie said:


> My friends call me Pork Chop.
> 
> Pleased to meet you.



Hi Pookie Pork Chop!  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

I call my dogs Pookie. Or PookieButt.


----------



## House

Gracie said:


> I call my dogs Pookie. Or PookieButt.


Poke-a-What?


----------



## Pookie

Gracie said:


> You.
> 
> Someone new. Newbie. Noobie.


Kool!


----------



## Pookie

Gracie said:


> I call my dogs Pookie. Or PookieButt.


Wonderful.

I can see lots of fun in my future here.


----------



## House

Pookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> Someone new. Newbie. Noobie.
> 
> 
> 
> Kool!
Click to expand...


Also... people that type cool "kool".

Those people die of old age as n00bz.


----------



## Gracie

People who type Kool instead of Cool are young'uns.
What's next? Kewl?


----------



## Pookie

House said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> Someone new. Newbie. Noobie.
> 
> 
> 
> Kool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also... people that type cool "kool".
> 
> Those people die of old age as n00bz.
Click to expand...



Is that in the rulez book?


----------



## House

Pookie said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> Someone new. Newbie. Noobie.
> 
> 
> 
> Kool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also... people that type cool "kool".
> 
> Those people die of old age as n00bz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in the rulez book?
Click to expand...


Right after the chapter set of encyclopedias on pr0n.


----------



## Pookie

Gracie said:


> People who type Kool instead of Cool are young'uns.
> What's next? Kewl?



Define young'uns please.


----------



## Gracie

Lair.


----------



## Pookie

House said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> Someone new. Newbie. Noobie.
> 
> 
> 
> Kool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also... people that type cool "kool".
> 
> Those people die of old age as n00bz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that in the rulez book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after the chapter on pr0n.
Click to expand...


Chapter 70?


----------



## Gracie

Pookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who type Kool instead of Cool are young'uns.
> What's next? Kewl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define young'uns please.
Click to expand...

Not until you define more about you instead of just Pookie Pork Chop.


----------



## Pookie

LOL!  Looks like I'll have fun here,
Gotta' run. 
Curfew time at the county  jail.


----------



## Mr. H.

15 posts and they're all HERE.


----------



## Mr. H.

I think we set a new record...


----------



## Gracie

Pookie said:


> LOL!  Looks like I'll have fun here,
> Gotta' run.
> Curfew time at the county  jail.


Hmm. Well..good luck "Pookie".


----------



## Pookie

Gracie said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who type Kool instead of Cool are young'uns.
> What's next? Kewl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define young'uns please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you define more about you instead of just Pookie Pork Chop.
Click to expand...

I'll get to that when I get back.


----------



## Wake

Pookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call my dogs Pookie. Or PookieButt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> I can see lots of fun in my future here.
Click to expand...


Indeed.

We also have sharks with laser beams.


----------



## Pookie

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## Pookie

Wake said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call my dogs Pookie. Or PookieButt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> I can see lots of fun in my future here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> We also have sharks with laser beams.
Click to expand...

huh?


----------



## Wake




----------



## Gracie

I thought you had to go?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who type Kool instead of Cool are young'uns.
> What's next? Kewl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define young'uns please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not until you define more about you instead of just Pookie Pork Chop.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ropey

Gracie said:


> Lair.



In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.


Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
Click to expand...


I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.


----------



## Mertex

Hi Pookie, Welcome to the Board....hope you enjoy posting here.  I see you have already met some of our more illustrious members and they've given you a resounding welcome....


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Looks like I'll have fun here,
> Gotta' run.
> *Curfew time at the county  jail*.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Well..good luck "Pookie".
Click to expand...


Pookie in the Pokey!


----------



## House

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Looks like I'll have fun here,
> Gotta' run.
> *Curfew time at the county  jail*.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Well..good luck "Pookie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pookie in the Pokey!
Click to expand...


There's a laxative for that.


----------



## ChrisL

House said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Looks like I'll have fun here,
> Gotta' run.
> *Curfew time at the county  jail*.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Well..good luck "Pookie".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pookie in the Pokey!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a laxative for that.
Click to expand...


The inmates will take care of that!


----------



## Gracie

BWAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Missourian

Pookie said:


> LOL!  Looks like I'll have fun here,
> Gotta' run.
> Curfew time at the county  jail.


----------



## Gracie

Pookie needs an avie. Let's help the poor guy out, shall we, folks?


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Mr. H.

My name is Poolie
I live on the second floor
I live upstairs from you
Yes I think you've seen me before...


----------



## House

We should just complete the hijack and start posting memes & videos.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Noomi

Pookie said:


> My friends call me Pork Chop.
> 
> Pleased to meet you.



Hello and welcome!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.
Click to expand...


 

I thought Pookie was looking for Snookie.


----------



## Gracie

ChrisL said:


>


That's a good one!


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pookie was looking for Snookie.
Click to expand...


Even MORE frightening!


----------



## Gracie

House said:


> We should just complete the hijack and start posting memes & videos.


Poor Pookie. Perhaps perturbed, probably peeved.


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pookie was looking for Snookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even MORE frightening!
Click to expand...


Yeah, they're always Liberals.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pookie was looking for Snookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even MORE frightening!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're always Liberals.
Click to expand...


Who are always liberals?    Pookies or Snookies?


----------



## Gracie

Pookie, primarily putting pensive points, persuading purposeful plans, perceptions, produces perfectly positive procurement.


----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pookie was looking for Snookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even MORE frightening!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're always Liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are always liberals?    Pookies or Snookies?
Click to expand...


Snookies.

They're who are looking to Snookie you.


----------



## Gracie

This is no longer Pookie's thread. We are bogarting it. Like, totally, man.


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the bowels of Pook's e-deep,
> A stirring thing shifted in e-sleep.
> 
> Welcome Pookie. Been waiting for someone to take a lookee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope he or she doesn't share whatever it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Pookie was looking for Snookie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even MORE frightening!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're always Liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are always liberals?    Pookies or Snookies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snookies.
> 
> They're who are looking to Snookie you.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Hopefully, Pookie realizes we are just joking around.  I mean, come on, Pookie is a funny name.    And so is Pork Chop.


----------



## House

ChrisL said:


>



You shore do got a purty mouf.


----------



## ChrisL

House said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You shore do got a purty mouf.
Click to expand...


Well, thanks, and I'd like to think that I do, but that's not me.


----------



## shart_attack

Hello Pookie.

I am a shart.

Have fun here.


----------



## Tresha91203

I thought we were supposed to wait till they left the shallows to reveal our true nature! Lol

Welcome Pookie. I used to work with a Pookie, as in signed her name "Pookie" and all. Ever worked in Louisiana? Are you a Geotechnical Engineer?


----------



## Pookie

LOL!  Some of you sure are funny.

Thanks for all the warm and fuzzies.


----------



## aaronleland

Wasn't Pookie the name of the crackhead in New Jack City? Is this you?


----------



## Ropey

Garfield and Pookie.


----------



## saveliberty

Pookie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call my dogs Pookie. Or PookieButt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> I can see lots of fun in my future here.
Click to expand...


You're going to need to get your eye glass prescription checked then...


----------



## Genevieve

Pookie said:


> My friends call me Pork Chop.
> 
> Pleased to meet you.



Hello Pookie.
I'm Jen.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## April

Hello _Pookie_...


----------



## Ringel05

County jail?  Well this is a step up..... or down, depending on your perspective.  At least here dinner jackets and "ties" are required.


----------

